# Mark's Almost-ADA Build



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Subscribed and looking forward to the build and the answer to your substrate questions. Right now that's my major holdup...trying to decide what substrate to use. I was thinking Eco-Complete or Amazonia. Just afraid the ADA stuff will drop pH too low. 

But anyways...this is your thread and build so forget my issues...on with your tank plans!!!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> Subscribed and looking forward to the build and the answer to your substrate questions. Right now that's my major holdup...trying to decide what substrate to use. I was thinking Eco-Complete or Amazonia. Just afraid the ADA stuff will drop pH too low.
> 
> But anyways...this is your thread and build so forget my issues...on with your tank plans!!!


Haha no worries! Thanks for being the first poster. 

I'd try one of those, but they will drop it too low. I want it to sit right at 7 PH :/. Sigh. I guess we'll see what people recommend.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the archaea 30cm in the FS section for 35, but we can work something out.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

The ZooMed 501 canister filter is a great little work horse, you will love it. I did get a extra wedge sponge filter for mine, that way I clean one sponge one week, then alternate to the other sponge on the next filter rinse.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Check out my journal. I had a mini s with weeping moss as the carpet. I had the 30cm archaea light. It's the perfect light for a moss tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



PinkRasbora said:


> The ZooMed 501 canister filter is a great little work horse, you will love it. I did get a extra wedge sponge filter for mine, that way I clean one sponge one week, then alternate to the other sponge on the next filter rinse.


Wow you're an active cleaner then! I almost never clean my filters.  I probably should more often.

I have a 501 doing like 300% filtration on my Fluval spec + the original filter. 

I think it is wonderful.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Couesfanatic said:


> Check out my journal. I had a mini s with weeping moss as the carpet. I had the 30cm archaea light. It's the perfect light for a moss tank.


I certainly will . What substrate did you use?

Also how did you carpet the moss? I was considering the Riccia stones ADG has.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats on settling on some plans for your tank MABJ!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Congrats on settling on some plans for your tank MABJ!


Thanks! I haven't started a journal this early before but I'm just super excited to start and I have some questions that need answering


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I used some leftover aquasoil. I used mesh for the carpet. Slapped the moss down and tied it on with thread. Grew in nice.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Couesfanatic said:


> I used some leftover aquasoil. I used mesh for the carpet. Slapped the moss down and tied it on with thread. Grew in nice.


I noticed that in your thread haha. I'll have to consider it. I hadn't yet considered what SS mesh I'd use if I did yet.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Good choice on tank!  

For a small tank like this, trying out the up aqua shrimp sand would also be a nice option, since it is close to the price of a 3L bag of aquasoil. 

The ricca stones I think would look nicer than the mesh and more natural I think. For moss, I also think weeping or taiwan moss would work.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Green_Flash said:


> Good choice on tank!
> 
> For a small tank like this, trying out the up aqua shrimp sand would also be a nice option, since it is close to the price of a 3L bag of aquasoil.
> 
> The ricca stones I think would look nicer than the mesh and more natural I think. For moss, I also think weeping or taiwan moss would work.


Hmm I didn't exactly love the weeping moss look. It seemed to point upward a lot. I'll try out a couple different ones. I'd love to do mini fiss, but I doubt I can muster the patience to get it to carpet.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

^I thought you wanted a moss that pointed up for a carpet...

Any ways I'd suggest Fissidens Fontanus or flame moss. The flame will need regular trimming but it looks good when cut even. You know, you could always just go mini Xmas. :icon_lol:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



assasin6547 said:


> ^I thought you wanted a moss that pointed up for a carpet...
> 
> Any ways I'd suggest Fissidens Fontanus or flame moss. The flame will need regular trimming but it looks good when cut even. You know, you could always just go mini Xmas. :icon_lol:


Yeah I do believe I'll try mini X-Mas first. It is a good moss. I keep it in all my tanks it seems lol.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

*Mark's first ADA*

I want pics!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jdiesels said:


> I want pics!


Um it's still in the planning stage. As far as I know MABJ has not purchased anything yet. Well like a tank and such.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

*Mark's first ADA*

Oh :'(


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

He purchased the light. roud:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

It's true  I have the light being shipped  

It should be great. 

But the rest of the tank is just a thought at the moment!


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

Flourite and nearly any inert substrate would be my choice. They don't alter the chemistry of the water and do fine in all my tanks. With Tigers and such as your livestock I'd simply use distilled/RO water and add a mineral supplement to achieve the result. Work out exactly what you want your parameters at and follow the same dosage amount every water change and you'll be golden. Get a timer for your light and feed them every other day and it will grow and take care of itself. I imagine a monthly water change/pruning might be your only real maintanance to speak of. If the light is a bit high you can adjust your schedule or use some floaters to diffuse it a bit.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey MABJ, where in NY are you? I'm in NYC, and I have two Mini-S setups I just tore down, and they need to find a new home. I have the Solars that go with them. They've been used three years, but still look good. Ping me if interested. Going to post these in the FS section soon.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



mnemenoi said:


> Flourite and nearly any inert substrate would be my choice. They don't alter the chemistry of the water and do fine in all my tanks. With Tigers and such as your livestock I'd simply use distilled/RO water and add a mineral supplement to achieve the result. Work out exactly what you want your parameters at and follow the same dosage amount every water change and you'll be golden. Get a timer for your light and feed them every other day and it will grow and take care of itself. I imagine a monthly water change/pruning might be your only real maintanance to speak of. If the light is a bit high you can adjust your schedule or use some floaters to diffuse it a bit.


You took the thoughts right out of my head. I think I will try the fluorite. 

I'm no stranger to the floaters  I'll be debating using them, though. 

The only thought is PH swings, since I don't get any KH in my remineralizer


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Jason K said:


> Hey MABJ, where in NY are you? I'm in NYC, and I have two Mini-S setups I just tore down, and they need to find a new home. I have the Solars that go with them. They've been used three years, but still look good. Ping me if interested. Going to post these in the FS section soon.


Very, very interested. Pmed. 

Thanks for all the comments, all!

Happy Easter


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy Easter bro!

Maybe when the condensation goes away I'll how you my new 60P for inspiration!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



AVN said:


> Happy Easter bro!
> 
> Maybe when the condensation goes away I'll how you my new 60P for inspiration!


Hop to it!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

This was last week, before the glosso in front exploded. I'll get a picture sometime next week when I get more plants and a journal started. 

It was my first scape, so it was hard to decide how to fit everything in. I decided not to go for a lone hill + tree look, as I've seen so many minimal-scapes lately I'm starting to not enjoy them as much.

Full on jungle for me, I prefer all the detail in that kind of scape. Every inch from top to bottom is going to be covered by a plant stem eventually.

With my shietty cameraphone (GS3) I cannot do the scape justice. You need to be eye level (sitting on my bed) to really see the depth. The back is 4"+ and the front is barely 1" to give you an idea.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

That's a great scape. I have one suggestion. Possibly some white/red sand inbetween the paths of stone. 

I love it, though. Very original.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> The only thought is PH swings, since I don't get any KH in my remineralizer


SaltyShrimp makes a KH only remineralizer. You might be able to use that to buffer your water so you don't have to depend on a substrate. I'm thinking about that myself so I can use inert but still maintain an RO/tap mix.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> SaltyShrimp makes a KH only remineralizer. You might be able to use that to buffer your water so you don't have to depend on a substrate. I'm thinking about that myself so I can use inert but still maintain an RO/tap mix.


This is the fix we've been looking for lol. 

Lets split a bottle lol.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> This is the fix we've been looking for lol.
> 
> Lets split a bottle lol.


As pricey as it is...I'd be tempted...lol


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> As pricey as it is...I'd be tempted...lol


Sigh things are too expensive lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

Maybe I'll just plop Ryuo stone in the tank and let some KH build up. 

This tank is going to run over $200 on setup.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sure. I'm hoping to keep mine under $200 not including shrimp. I'm right about $100 now.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> I'm sure. I'm hoping to keep mine under $200 not including shrimp. I'm right about $100 now.


Well my tank will cost $100 alone :/ oh well. 

Light $35 

Filter $35

Stone $30

$200.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Mark's first ADA*

Did you get ohko stone?

the addiction continues...


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I was reading in aqua journal that Manten and Yamaya stone raise the hardness slightly and that it is beneficial to the organisms. Could be just the small amount you are looking for to hold the KH.

3-4 lbs should do it and not be too pricey.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Did you get ohko stone?
> 
> the addiction continues...


I could, but I'm leaning towards Ryuo stone.


----------



## kitesailor (Feb 9, 2013)

MABJ said:


> I could, but I'm leaning towards Ryuo stone.


I just put Ryuo stone in my 3 gal long. It's beautiful, but it is inert. It's also possible to adjust the size pretty easily by dropping it on a concrete patio.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



kitesailor said:


> I just put Ryuo stone in my 3 gal long. It's beautiful, but it is inert. It's also possible to adjust the size pretty easily by dropping it on a concrete patio.


Hahaha. Does it look ok after the adjustment? 

It shouldn't be inert. It should alter params just a little.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Green_Flash said:


> I was reading in aqua journal that Manten and Yamaya stone raise the hardness slightly and that it is beneficial to the organisms. Could be just the small amount you are looking for to hold the KH.
> 
> 3-4 lbs should do it and not be too pricey.


Thanks  my heart is pretty set on the blue-grey hue of Ryuo stone.


----------



## kitesailor (Feb 9, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Hahaha. Does it look ok after the adjustment?
> 
> It shouldn't be inert. It should alter params just a little.


Check with Frank when you place your order. This is what the ADG website says about Ryuo stone:

"This decorative stone type replicates the look and feel of a Japanese Zen Rock Garden and lends itself well to the Iwagumi aesthetic for design in an aquascape. These stones are inert and will not raise water hardness or ph values."

I only know because I have really insanely hard tap water, and ordered the Ryuo stone so that I wouldn't make things even worse by using stone that raised the pH. :confused1:

As far as shaping the stones using the patio, it came out just fine for what I wanted. However the fractured edges will be much darker than the weathered surface of the stone. I think if you've done lots of visualizing and know exactly what you want, Frank should be able to find you just the right stones. Enjoy your planning!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

Thanks! Appreciate it. 

This has been changed a little. 

The overall goal is the same. The equipment is the same, but the tank will be the new Tru-Aqua 3.4g. It is basically an ADA knockoff. 

It was literally half the price. I am still going to get an ADA, but it will be put on hold for about 6-8 months.


----------



## kitesailor (Feb 9, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Thanks! Appreciate it.
> 
> This has been changed a little.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful. I hope the lower cost means you get to set the new tank up sooner!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



kitesailor said:


> Sounds wonderful. I hope the lower cost means you get to set the new tank up sooner!


Good call!!!! That's the point. I am getting Nick's new Blue Diamond neos  they're a dream come true


----------



## kitesailor (Feb 9, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Good call!!!! That's the point. I am getting Nick's new Blue Diamond neos  they're a dream come true


Oh, wow. Those are AMAZING. Post tons of pics, please!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Good call!!!! That's the point. I am getting Nick's new Blue Diamond neos  they're a dream come true


They are. They arrived just in time too.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> They are. They arrived just in time too.


Heh I just made my own deposit. I may need extra time, though. I'm looking for an instant cycle with seeding of bio balls through a canister filter.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I have a couple sponge filters in my PFR tank I can move over until my HOB is seeded...as much as I hate to, I might even consider trying bacteria in a bottle, only as a last resort. I think the sponges will be fine though, I'm only getting 11 shrimp to start so there won't be much bioload.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

You got some of the blue diamonds? You should sell me some once they start breeding for you. 

My first ADA still has a couple weeks of DSM before I flood it, but I've already got several sponges filtered in another tank ready for an instant cycle.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

AVN--

Yeah I did  I'm excited. I just need to figure out a substrate and I'm golden . I've gotta order it soon. 

Any drawbacks to fluorite?



Nubster said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I have a couple sponge filters in my PFR tank I can move over until my HOB is seeded...as much as I hate to, I might even consider trying bacteria in a bottle, only as a last resort. I think the sponges will be fine though, I'm only getting 11 shrimp to start so there won't be much bioload.


Only 6 here. I figured I'd start smaller and keep a super small bio load. 

I probably will never do bacteria in a bottle for a real tank.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, judging from Nick's posts I would say fluorite is a fine substrate to use. Blue diamonds--although they look amazing--are still just Neos. Which means they live in Neo params; you won't need to buffer the water down to 6.0 PH so long as you control your kH and gH.

How thick of a substrate layer are you planning on having? I have an unopened bag of amazonia that I would be fine with sending you some of. I don't think you want to mix substrates, but you could always have a flat rate box of amazonia underneath your fluorite to help buffer just a little bit. The small amount of amazonia would also leech ammonia to help with your early cycle.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



AVN said:


> Well, judging from Nick's posts I would say fluorite is a fine substrate to use. Blue diamonds--although they look amazing--are still just Neos. Which means they live in Neo params; you won't need to buffer the water down to 6.0 PH so long as you control your kH and gH.
> 
> How thick of a substrate layer are you planning on having? I have an unopened bag of amazonia that I would be fine with sending you some of. I don't think you want to mix substrates, but you could always have a flat rate box of amazonia underneath your fluorite to help buffer just a little bit. The small amount of amazonia would also leech ammonia to help with your early cycle.


I will definitely keep that in mind! Thanks man. I may/may not mix. It depends..

I'm really debating color now that I've decided on something inert. 

I've actually never had amazing luck with neos. :|. I couldn't tell you why, but I just haven't lol. 

I'm going to try extra hard to take care of these. 

Any opinions on the best color for dark blues?


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Black brings out the contrast the best. I also have noticed the same shrimp will have darker shells when raised in tanks with black vs. white substrate. Maybe it's a camouflage thing?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



AVN said:


> Black brings out the contrast the best. I also have noticed the same shrimp will have darker shells when raised in tanks with black vs. white substrate. Maybe it's a camouflage thing?


Hmm. But won't they just kinda blend into the dark substrate rather than be out for you to see?


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I have OEBT in a jungle tank with black substrate. They don't blend in at all. Using white won't make much of a difference either!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I think black will be great with them. As far as my luck with neos...I got no breeding with a lower pH tank (pH 6.4 - 6.5). I'm getting crazy breeding right now with my PFR's in tap water with Black Diamond. Water is 7.6ish. That's why I really want to be around pH 7 so I can also keep tigers. I think as long as the pH is 6.8 to 7.8, neos will flourish. If I didn't want tigers in the tank too, I'd just go tap and inert all the way. Might do that anyways and setup a different tank for tigers later and add Blue Diamonds as they breed.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Is Truaqua the same as aquatop? Will you do a review when you get it?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Green_Flash said:


> Is Truaqua the same as aquatop? Will you do a review when you get it?


They're the same brand . Where would you like me to do a review, I always could.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> I think black will be great with them. As far as my luck with neos...I got no breeding with a lower pH tank (pH 6.4 - 6.5). I'm getting crazy breeding right now with my PFR's in tap water with Black Diamond. Water is 7.6ish. That's why I really want to be around pH 7 so I can also keep tigers. I think as long as the pH is 6.8 to 7.8, neos will flourish. If I didn't want tigers in the tank too, I'd just go tap and inert all the way. Might do that anyways and setup a different tank for tigers later and add Blue Diamonds as they breed.


I guess I'll be going black then! I'm going inert all the way, but I'm still stressing on how I'll keep my PH in check. I'll just give them 300 TDS, hope everything is kosher for them. 

Thanks for all the help  my tank arrives on the 11th. Probably just enough time to cycle. I'll just keep these BD's as I want to breed them out.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



AVN said:


> I have OEBT in a jungle tank with black substrate. They don't blend in at all. Using white won't make much of a difference either!


Thanks  I think some of these are almost pure black. 

But I'm going to solve it by making a moss carpet . They'll be PERFECTLY visible on green.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I can't wait. I think inert is probably the best way to go. I just ordered another tank just for these guys. Another Mr. Aqua, this time the 11.4g. I think I'm going semi-rip with it, might even go high-tech. Just depends. So...I think the Buddha tank might be on hold for a short time until the Diamond tank is up and running.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> Yeah, I can't wait. I think inert is probably the best way to go. I just ordered another tank just for these guys. Another Mr. Aqua, this time the 11.4g. I think I'm going semi-rip with it, might even go high-tech. Just depends. So...I think the Buddha tank might be on hold for a short time until the Diamond tank is up and running.


I haven't told anybody yet but I'll be tearing down my much enjoyed DBP 18" to set this up.  lol. I'm limiting myself to two nanos while in a dorm, so one has to go. And there seems to be a problem with the 18". Everything is dying while parameters are stable.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm limiting my self to two tanks at home and I might do a small 3g at work for culls. Right now I have four 20L tanks, a 10g, 40B, and a 75g. Not all are setup, but still a lot of glass taking up space. I'm trying to sell all but one 20L and the 75g. I'll keep those just in case and I'll set up the two new rimless tanks and someday the office tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> Yeah, I'm limiting my self to two tanks at home and I might do a small 3g at work for culls. Right now I have four 20L tanks, a 10g, 40B, and a 75g. Not all are setup, but still a lot of glass taking up space. I'm trying to sell all but one 20L and the 75g. I'll keep those just in case and I'll set up the two new rimless tanks and someday the office tank.


Hmm I'll probably go crazy when I get an apartment, then regret it when I'm forced to move. 

But yeah I've got glass all over. (All nanos) that I'm not using.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh just some pictures in this thread would be fine.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Green_Flash said:


> Oh just some pictures in this thread would be fine.


You got it .


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a number of tanks sitting unused as well. We do that to ourselves. I've successfully sold everything except for my DBP 3 gallon, and I'll be focusing on that for a little while. I think too many tanks can distort your creative capabilities if you have to concentrate on so many scapes at once. If your just using them to breed, it's no big deal. Your new nano will be great, even if you have to sacrifice the DBP .


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

Should I modify my old journal or add to this one? I'll receive the tank, the filter and the substrate Monday.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd keep this one rolling since it's already established.

I'll probably end up starting a new one since I'm now doing a different tank, which should be here on Thursday. Not much time to setup before shipment of the Blue Diamonds


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> I'd keep this one rolling since it's already established.
> 
> I'll probably end up starting a new one since I'm now doing a different tank, which should be here on Thursday. Not much time to setup before shipment of the Blue Diamonds


Something I wanted to talk about! Lol. 

Do you think if I feed a little every 2 days, the lack of biofilm will be negated?

I'm going to ask to hold off a bit on shipment, but do you also think I'll be able to instacycle?

I was considering going to my old one because this IS titled marks first ADA lol. This'll be a TruAqua. I'll change ADA to rimless, then hahaha. 

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Something I wanted to talk about! Lol.
> 
> Do you think if I feed a little every 2 days, the lack of biofilm will be negated?
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna lie....I've gotten away with it. I setup a tank, dosed ebiken EI every day for a week and also left the lights on. All the while using Seachem stability (some tetra safestart equivalent) for a week. (stability needs more than one dose unlike TSS).

How many did ya get?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Bananariot said:


> I'm not gonna lie....I've gotten away with it. I setup a tank, dosed ebiken EI every day for a week and also left the lights on. All the while using Seachem stability (some tetra safestart equivalent) for a week. (stability needs more than one dose unlike TSS).
> 
> How many did ya get?


I only got 6. Would you be OK with putting shipping off at least a few days so I can try all the methods at my disposal? Lol. We can talk in person about the the tank cycling and such. I'll be excited to show you Monday


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I think it will be ok. I'm using seeded media in the filter and probably a well established sponge filter temporarily until I know things are good. I figure it's only 11 shrimp so the bioload will be almost zero. I'll also pull out some moss from my PFR tank to give some biofilm, otherwise, I'll feed a tiny amount daily for a couple weeks.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> I think it will be ok. I'm using seeded media in the filter and probably a well established sponge filter temporarily until I know things are good. I figure it's only 11 shrimp so the bioload will be almost zero. I'll also pull out some moss from my PFR tank to give some biofilm, otherwise, I'll feed a tiny amount daily for a couple weeks.


Good idea on pulling out some rocks/moss. I already planned on transplanting from the death tank. I don't think death will follow on them lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

I will change the title of this, however it was requested I review AquaTop's tank. 

SO. Expectations were high. 

I sent it home, as they do not ship to PO boxes -- that's all we have at school -- and with their tanks comes free shipping, so I decided not to gripe . 

So I've been waiting to come home all week to get the tank. I was taunted with pictures of it being occupied. . 









It really was well packed. 

















Included in the sale for $49.99 was the 3.4g ADA-like tank, a garden mat and free shipping. 

Not bad. 

My expectations? A really nice low-iron tank with few to no manufacturing flaws. I was searching for a very good silicone job as well. 

The reality? A really nice visibly low-iron tank that has more than a few flaws in the silicone/glass. 

This tank is very much worth the money, but there was silicone I had to scrape off from places silicone didn't belong, the edges are SUPER smooth and nice, but they do stick out a little when looking at the front glass from the side (you can't really see it in the pics). 

































After I put an hour of work into erasing the silicone errors, everything looks top notch. 

I do have a slight gripe with the sticker. It isn't really applied right, so it doesn't look the best when looking at it up close. I -- may -- remove it. 









The best pros of the tank? The price, the included garden mat, the beveled edges and the stability of it. 

It is a VERY sturdy tank. When compared to the sturdiness of a petco rimmed aquariums, there is zero comparison. 

All in all great tank, but I'll reserve final judgement for when I buy my first ADA.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Excellent. Can't wait to see this develop. I also got my new tank today. Very nice as well as I expected it to be...another Mr. Aqua product...I didn't get low iron though...that's my next tank after this one is up and the cube is done. I'll save the low iron for my final tank as I don't want more than three tanks.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> Excellent. Can't wait to see this develop. I also got my new tank today. Very nice as well as I expected it to be...another Mr. Aqua product...I didn't get low iron though...that's my next tank after this one is up and the cube is done. I'll save the low iron for my final tank as I don't want more than three tanks.


Hehe my next probably will be a 45F ADA. It'll make three official tanks. 

Not sure what I'll put in it YET. Perhaps OBETs or TBs. I'll budget that tank out. It'll be all ADA gear, and I'll be trying some fun things with it. I may even do fishless just to play with a scape.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, that's an idea. That way you can blast the CO2 and light and not worry _as _much about parameters.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> Yeah, that's an idea. That way you can blast the CO2 and light and not worry _as _much about parameters.


Or not worry at all lol. I don't actually play with CO2 yet. Expensive and IMO very unnecessary for a good look.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures, for the price it is nice.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Green_Flash said:


> Thanks for the pictures, for the price it is nice.


Thanks! 

This size is very interesting. I am not sure how I'll scape it yet. 

I am going to try with remaining stone I have. If that fails, I'll give it a go with DW+stone. If that fails, I'll be purchasing Ryuo from Frank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

Well everything is set up, but I went through a debacle in trying to quickly cycle my new zoomed. Check out my CRS Spec Journal. 

Here's a shot! 









Here's one with the new hardware. 









I'll get some scape shots soon!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

Also, a little teaser. But I do want to know if people think the substrate is too high? It is 2 inches.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

MABJ said:


> I do have a slight gripe with the sticker. It isn't really applied right, so it doesn't look the best when looking at it up close. I -- may -- remove it.


Imagine how I felt when I got my ADA 60F and the ADA sticker was CROOKED. :drool:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



bassmjm said:


> Imagine how I felt when I got my ADA 60F and the ADA sticker was CROOKED. :drool:


Wow. I'd be so sad. I feel like the ADA brand name is a hefty percentage of why some buy the tanks.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Wow. I'd be so sad. I feel like the ADA brand name is a hefty percentage of why some buy the tanks.


The AquaTop tank can probably prove that. I know my Mr. Aqua tanks are really nice and I am really itchin' to get a low iron tank. I'd bet these tanks we have are 95% of the quality at 50% of the price of an ADA. That 50% I save can go a long way in completing a build or stocking with some nice plants/shrimp.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> The AquaTop tank can probably prove that. I know my Mr. Aqua tanks are really nice and I am really itchin' to get a low iron tank. I'd bet these tanks we have are 95% of the quality at 50% of the price of an ADA. That 50% I save can go a long way in completing a build or stocking with some nice plants/shrimp.


Heh. I would completely agree. The differences are probably all in sticker, silicone and MAYBE a little difference in glass. 

I'll get one soon, but I'm pretty stoked with this AquaTop. The reason I took this literally more than 50% off deal was the Blue Diamonds lol. 

How's the tank look so far? Any comments on the substrate line? (See above)


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

It looks good. Looks a lot deeper than 2" though but I guess it's just perception and relative to tank size that makes it look deeper. Can't wait to see the hardscape. I'm hoping to get down to my rock hunting spot tomorrow and see what I can bring home. I started a new thread for my Blue Diamond tank build. Not much going on but I did manage to paint the back of the tank today. Hoping to get some scape work done tomorrow and maybe even flood the thing.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Nubster said:


> It looks good. Looks a lot deeper than 2" though but I guess it's just perception and relative to tank size that makes it look deeper. Can't wait to see the hardscape. I'm hoping to get down to my rock hunting spot tomorrow and see what I can bring home. I started a new thread for my Blue Diamond tank build. Not much going on but I did manage to paint the back of the tank today. Hoping to get some scape work done tomorrow and maybe even flood the thing.


Thanks! I may decrease it by perhaps 1/4 an inch. It is a bit high in comparison to the whole tank. 

Does fluorite usually come a slight bit damp? That was confusing to me. Must have been a fresh batch..

I'll definitely do some hard scaping tomorrow, but I won't get it finished for a long time, I surmise. 

Ill find your build! I'm working out my filter now. The ZooMed 501 is filtering in my CRS tank and SHOULD insta cycle the new tank. I'll be testing at least!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure about Fluorite but my Eco-Complete came packed in water. There's supposed to be bacteria in it that helps with plant growth and roots. Not sure if it works or not. At least I don't have to rinse it so that's a bonus.

My new build is in my sig.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This size is very interesting. I am not sure how I'll scape it yet.
> 
> I am going to try with remaining stone I have. If that fails, I'll give it a go with DW+stone. If that fails, I'll be purchasing Ryuo from Frank.


Yeah, I forgot to mention, with the silicone you had to clean up, I think it is safe to say these tanks are not made by the same manufacturer that makes ADA tanks. There are loads of knock offs produced in China factories. 



Nubster said:


> The AquaTop tank can probably prove that. I know my Mr. Aqua tanks are really nice and I am really itchin' to get a low iron tank. I'd bet these tanks we have are 95% of the quality at 50% of the price of an ADA. That 50% I save can go a long way in completing a build or stocking with some nice plants/shrimp.


From the pictures it is hard to say, as they don't have the same track record in reliability (the silicone could fail) yet, so I wouldn't say 95%, probably 60-75%. As for the cost, price is hard to beat if you are on a budget. Price of tank becomes inconsequential over time though compared to the misc cost racked up. :biggrin:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

bassmjm said:


> Imagine how I felt when I got my ADA 60F and the ADA sticker was CROOKED. :drool:


I have a crooked sticker too, and it has those tiny bubbles. Could I try reapplying it?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



Green_Flash said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention, with the silicone you had to clean up, I think it is safe to say these tanks are not made by the same manufacturer that makes ADA tanks. There are loads of knock offs produced in China factories.
> 
> 
> 
> From the pictures it is hard to say, as they don't have the same track record in reliability (the silicone could fail) yet, so I wouldn't say 95%, probably 60-75%. As for the cost, price is hard to beat if you are on a budget. Price of tank becomes inconsequential over time though compared to the misc cost racked up. :biggrin:


I'm a bit of a perfectionist, so it may have sounded like there was more than there was, but it only took about 10 minutes to take care of. 

I wouldn't call it a knockoff, as it is its own product line and it is a bit different in size from the Mini S, but I think people who originally claimed they were from the same factory just wanted to say they stacked up to ADA. Which I can't be positive. 

But I agree, it does become inconsequential, but at the time, some numbers are just hard to suck up on glass lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

Scape teaser. Good, bad?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I like that scape Mark, but I'd like to see the jutting out portion of the left side rock buried a bit more. That would give it better symmetry IMO. This looks to be a really nice budget build leaning towards ADA style.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*



A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I like that scape Mark, but I'd like to see the jutting out portion of the left side rock buried a bit more. That would give it better symmetry IMO. This looks to be a really nice budget build leaning towards ADA style.


You're right, I see what you mean. 

The tank has no vertical aspect, so I may need to try to find a way to do that. 

These stones are so versatile. I counted these pieces out as not usable for any of my tanks and I found another awesome scape. 

They were well worth the money I spent on the box. I have used them in every tank and I have created unique scapes that look nothing alike. 

Real big shoutouts to bartohog for collecting and selling them and bananariot for turning me onto them.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mark's first ADA*

Alrighty. I transplanted a fixture from my old tank. I'll be keeping it, as I like it!

I buried the one thing more, how's it lookin, addict?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Light looks fantastic! What plant is that? Are those ohko stones? Real nice scape!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm liking this as well. I need to get moving on my tank or my poor shrimp won't have any place to live.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

wooohooo a bridge!! nice!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

That looks good Mark. Now your moving toward a nice sense of depth with the shallow substrate in the middle. Keep tweaking it, this should be really cool

the addiction continues...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Light looks fantastic! What plant is that? Are those ohko stones? Real nice scape!


They aren't actually. They're sandstone. Thanks very much! 

I agree, the light is fantastic on the tank. I'm glad I picked it up.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> I'm liking this as well. I need to get moving on my tank or my poor shrimp won't have any place to live.


Get hoppin! Shipping this week!!! 

I almost didn't stick the filter on tonight, but I figured it was a MUST. And I figure I need some snails, too. So I'll start looking. 

Very cloudy. I'm working hard on getting the cloudiness cleared up. I decided not to rinse, like everybody advised in reviews.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, Patson  I am just using old plants, aqua scaping tools lol. 



A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> That looks good Mark. Now your moving toward a nice sense of depth with the shallow substrate in the middle. Keep tweaking it, this should be really cool
> 
> the addiction continues...


Thanks! I deepened the outer substrate a bit. I like the way this looks. It is pretty darn neat. And when I picked it up, moved it around a little, things weren't flying all around. 

Enjoying the simplicity. 

I'll definitely be adding plants, tweaking substrate and such for a while, but I'm certainly enjoying things as they stand. 

If I could, I'd add a metal bar that keeps those two rocks in place then bury it. 

I am hoping in moving nothing shifts them.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Little teaser. 

With the filter, it'll clear up by morning. 

I added like 8 adult snails. 

They'll hold the cycle.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking good, post pics when she clears up!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Drift Monkey said:


> Looking good, post pics when she clears up!


I keep disturbing substrate so it may never clear up


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks great. I love what you did with the plants.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice update. I would hate scaping in such a limited space though.

What kind of flora do you have planned?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Bliss, I did a little more moving/adding so I'll post an update soon. 



AVN said:


> Nice update. I would hate scaping in such a limited space though.
> 
> What kind of flora do you have planned?


Flora.. Hmm as always, mosses galore, low lighters. I love my crypts. That's it. Trying to keep it super simple. 

Scaping in small tanks is my passion. I love it lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Alrighty, I updated the first post to reflect the real build. 

The tank is a little messy lol. It also has a whitish tint to it. Not sure why. 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

You people get your tanks ordered and set up probly ten times faster than me!!! BTW that looks great! The water level seems a bit low, why? Will you sell me some of your Blue Diamond once they breed?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> You people get your tanks ordered and set up probly ten times faster than me!!! BTW that looks great! The water level seems a bit low, why? Will you sell me some of your Blue Diamond once they breed?


Haha I'm sure people will get to it quicker than me, but sure man!

I enjoy building new tanks. (I probably actually should invest in tank building equipment. Then I could do it as often as I like lol. 

Thanks  I could always raise it. I just didn't feel like having it too much higher I suppose. If it detracts from the look, I'll fill it presently lol b


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks great. I'm hoping to get mine setup tonight. It's going to be a late night.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Looks great. I'm hoping to get mine setup tonight. It's going to be a late night.


As shoddy as it looks, this definitely took me hours. I'll be waiting on an update from you!!


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

MABJ said:


> As shoddy as it looks, this definitely took me hours. I'll be waiting on an update from you!!


This is how this hobby is so addictive...u move the stone down a bit, sit down and think it looks good. Then u look again, now u move it to the right..then left, then up and down....

U wont stop until u notice it's 3 pm and u still havent had ur lunch yet. Or will u stop at all??? 

BTW...we need video...I want to see those little critters swimming around the moss bridge


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Patson said:


> This is how this hobby is so addictive...u move the stone down a bit, sit down and think it looks good. Then u look again, now u move it to the right..then left, then up and down....
> 
> U wont stop until u notice it's 3 pm and u still havent had ur lunch yet. Or will u stop at all???
> 
> BTW...we need video...I want to see those little critters swimming around the moss bridge


Hehe the moss bridge is a pretty interesting design, huh? It is long in the making from two strands of moss. I recently bound it, which makes it look a lot smaller than it is, but it is pretty neat. 

I've never done video for uploading, but I broadcast news stories, NCAA basketball games and argument stories with video, so it shouldn't be a Herculean task. I'll make sure to shoot it for you. 

And yes, fortunately I am done for now. I added the right amount of stone. I *may* add some moss to holes in the stone, but I'm not 100% on it yet. 

I like the simplicity at the moment .


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

This is EPIC!! How did I not see this till now? Lol

My vote would be to leave the stone clean 


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! Heh I will then. Appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Thanks! Heh I will then. Appreciate the compliment!


It's much deserved!

I decided I'm going to get one of those tanks when I get an office and do E. Belem only 


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

The footprint isn't at all cumbersome. 

I would recommend it as a strong option . The tank is definitely solidly built, and they sent a mat to put under the tank. Very nice of them.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

lol dude looks like the schuber wright I have. Anyways nice looking tank


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> lol dude looks like the schuber wright I have. Anyways nice looking tank


You mean the glass or the scape? Lol. 

The glass is nearly identical but yours has a nicer bevel than mine. 

I went for a hill and valley scape, but I thought yours was mountain themed, especially when it was so vertical before moving.

I just noticed we have the same light lmao.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha i meant the tank.

I like the scape, whats the substrate?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Haha i meant the tank.
> 
> I like the scape, whats the substrate?


Fluorite Dark. Want some? I've got too much lol.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Actually yeah if you have some extra. I'm redoing my tank tonight


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Actually yeah if you have some extra. I'm redoing my tank tonight


LMK when you want it then, you can have a tankful lol. I got the 15 LB bag.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

MABJ said:


> LMK when you want it then, you can have a tankful lol. I got the 15 LB bag.


lol how late you gonna be up tonight? I might just swing by


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> lol how late you gonna be up tonight? I might just swing by


Lol I'll be up til 2 probably. If you wanna swing by just let me know. If the tank is empty you might wanna bring it so you know how much you're puttin in


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Little update:

Cleaner and clearer. 

How do y'all like it?









Also added a black background.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Little update:
> 
> Cleaner and clearer.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Little update:
> 
> Cleaner and clearer.
> 
> ...


 
NO!!! :angryfire I need to see shrimps!!! NOWWWWW!!!!!!

how do u like ur Archaea LED btw? Mine just arrived yesterday and im liking it already XDDD. Very slim and good quality fixture! The light is a bit weak for my cube tho (1ft tall) so I need to keep the other 2 LED bulbs on. 

Anyway, I need to see shrimps swimming around!!!


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

looks great ! black backing suits


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Jon and al4n!

Appreciate it. I'm now considering a possible H. Japan carpet in the middle or sides. Not sure yet. 



Patson said:


> NO!!! :angryfire I need to see shrimps!!! NOWWWWW!!!!!!
> 
> how do u like ur Archaea LED btw? Mine just arrived yesterday and im liking it already XDDD. Very slim and good quality fixture! The light is a bit weak for my cube tho (1ft tall) so I need to keep the other 2 LED bulbs on.
> 
> Anyway, I need to see shrimps swimming around!!!



I really like mine. I've seen some people put two of these next to each other for taller tanks. 

Mine is also 12 inches tall, but I actually feel the light is strong enough. It really does look sleek. Someone pointed out to me they couldn't use all metal pieces because some would rust. 

I'm waiting anxiously on shrimp as well. Mine arrive tomorrow or Friday!!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

love the plant arch


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

PinkRasbora said:


> love the plant arch


Thanks  appreciate it. It kinda adds to the intentional symmetry.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Shrimp are in. I'm walkin to get them now. I'll be putting them through drip acclimation. 

The tank looks ready across the board. Showing slight KH and good GH. About 325 TDS.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Already?? Thought you had to wait a few months to put shrimp in?


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW even in the bag they look great. Walking back to my room now with them.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

AWESOME! I thought I lost another one but it was a molt. So that's 3 dead out of 11, remaining seem to be settling it. They were constantly zipping around the tank but now they are chillin' a bit. So I hope to get pics up this evening in my thread. I think I might even have a berried female. They are so dark, it's hard to tell and noway on early you'll ever tell if they are saddled. These shrimp are awesome for sure!!! Can't wait to see them in your tank!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! I bet I'll get pics up before you lol.

I'm going to feed little bits each day, I think. Until it isn't being eaten. 

They had a rough time after I received them. One of them got stuck in the bag, and I had a hell of a time getting him out . 

Looking at them in front of me, I may have one male only, so I'm a slight bit concerned that he spreads his seed! Lol.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Thanks! I bet I'll get pics up before you lol.


Nope...posting one now:hihi:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Boom acclimation shots LOL


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Dammit!!!! I shouldn't have typed so much...lol


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol WOW I'm shocked at the events that just happened. 

So I have been acclimating them, and I usually fill and empty the cup I acclimate them in several times. 

On the second empty, I noticed one was laying down on its side, I thought it was dying. So naturally, I freaked out. 

I only got 6 and these are $9 each lol. 

So I decided to put them right in the tank, skip the rest of acclimation. 

I'm glad I did, but I'm shocked at the events that happened after I did. 

I put them in, and he/she floated down to the bottom on his/her side.

All of a sudden, a few jerks and I see this. 









The damn thing is molting. While acclimating!! What the heck. Lol. 

These guys look AMAZING.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I had one molt over night. I freaked too because I did loose two yesterday, I thought well, there goes another one.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally a clear shot.. Like Nubster, they're zipping around.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Yeah, I had one molt over night. I freaked too because I did loose two yesterday, I thought well, there goes another one.


Heh I'm especially worried, probably like you, because our tanks aren't super established.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I was worried about that. My water parameters are still good, I'm sure I have a good enough biofilter with the media I have shoved in my filter. I guess it's just kinda new tank syndrome plus shipping stress that got them. The remaining shrimp are looking good so unless there's something really wrong with my tank that I can't test for, they should be ok.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, those guys look almost black. Are they that dark in real life? I saw nubster's pics too and they look quite a bit lighter.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I posted more...yes, they are really that dark. The lighter ones are male, dark ones so far all appear to be females.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Rocks mom, Nubster said it right. They're definitely dark. And the picture is real life, as I don't have any special lighting. This is just an iPhone shot lol. 



Nubster said:


> Yeah, I was worried about that. My water parameters are still good, I'm sure I have a good enough biofilter with the media I have shoved in my filter. I guess it's just kinda new tank syndrome plus shipping stress that got them. The remaining shrimp are looking good so unless there's something really wrong with my tank that I can't test for, they should be ok.


I agree. I found trace nitrates, but nothing too bad, so I'm hoping I don't actually lose any. We'll see. The one that molted right in front of me seems to be solid now lol. She was jelly for a while!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

haha...jelly shrimp.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Here she is. 









Definitely feeling better if she's on the moss. 

I LOVE this tank. It's so open and simple! All shrimpers should ever need is some moss a crypt and a rum drink to watch it all with lol. 









Alright so I believe I found one male, but I'm not convinced. 









He's the one in the back on the rock. 









And these are my two model females  posing.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Woooowwww! These look freakin sweet Mark! I love the blue tint in the right light. Awesome!


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful shrimp! Very dark.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! They're super active ATM!!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Dang those look awesome!

Very jealous, they look great


- Mumford


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

the shrimps look good on the moss! What do u think about the black backdrop? It gives a good contrast to the moss bridge but the dark shrimps kinda blend into it =/


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Mumford said:


> Already?? Thought you had to wait a few months to put shrimp in?
> 
> 
> - Mumford


Just noticed this. I did with Crystals, but this was a hustle basis. I'll be feeding daily to substitute for biofilm while it is building up.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Patson said:


> the shrimps look good on the moss! What do u think about the black backdrop? It gives a good contrast to the moss bridge but the dark shrimps kinda blend into it =/


Hmm I actually haven't had that issue yet. I could always try a moss wall though. Haven't done one of those yet. 

They stand out pretty well outside of pictures at least.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

How's the shrimp doing? Are yours active when the lights are on? I was worried yesterday when the lights were on...I could only find three shrimp. I thought the rest croaked and got eaten or something. This morning I was in the fish room and lights were out but there was enough room light that I could see in the tank and all the shrimp where out and about. I turned the tank light on and within 2-3 minutes they all disappeared again. I'm pretty sure there isn't too much light...my fixture should be putting out low light.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> How's the shrimp doing? Are yours active when the lights are on? I was worried yesterday when the lights were on...I could only find three shrimp. I thought the rest croaked and got eaten or something. This morning I was in the fish room and lights were out but there was enough room light that I could see in the tank and all the shrimp where out and about. I turned the tank light on and within 2-3 minutes they all disappeared again. I'm pretty sure there isn't too much light...my fixture should be putting out low light.


Ykno I know mine are adjusting still. The first 48 hours, they were bouncing all over. Now they're acting a little different.

I'll have to pay attention, but yeah I even have trouble counting my 6 lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I swear the really blue ones look like sapphires!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Holy crap those are blue. 

Darn it. Now I want a shrimp only tank 


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Mumford said:


> Holy crap those are blue.
> 
> Darn it. Now I want a shrimp only tank
> 
> ...


Hehe yeah. They're super sweet. Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

How's it going? Update?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> How's it going? Update?


Sure! 

Not too much going on. Some crypt leaves melted off. 

I'll update it soon! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yay! Jakes food does it again. These neos didn't REALLY go for pumpkin chips like my CRS do, but they went for Om Nom NOM. 

First time they've all fed together. 

















The crypts are certainly adjusting.. Lost 3 leaves so far. 

















And anybody who knows me knows I keep 1 IAL in my nanos


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Really coming along nicely Mark. Once the crypts grow in it will have great symmetry.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Really coming along nicely Mark. Once the crypts grow in it will have great symmetry.


Thank you, man. Hope they grow in. I massacred the roots, but when I got them, they had no roots. So I can't get worse than that.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I keep seeing leaves melt, but nothing too bad. 

The moss has rebounded nicely.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Those shrimp are amazing...quick question though. What filter is that? It looks perfect for nanos..


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Those shrimp are amazing...quick question though. What filter is that? It looks perfect for nanos..


It actually is perfect for nanos. I'd rate it up to 10 gallons! Zoomed501. 

Thanks. I hope these buggers breed for me. I expedited my tank planning and nixed a tank specifically for them.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks a ton! Looks like i've got some saving to do..for one of those and a mr. aqua 12x12x12 tank..hehe


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice. Mr. Aqua products are nice I hear. 

I definitely keep my tanks on similar budgets.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, they look amazing. Jake (somewhatshocked) on here has a few of them, but my only problem is being in highschool w/o a job..yet haha.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Yeah, they look amazing. Jake (somewhatshocked) on here has a few of them, but my only problem is being in highschool w/o a job..yet haha.


That is an issue. Hey. Your best idea is to try to sell what you can on here, create a Paypal and start accruing money. Only spend what you make from the hobby. 

I should put that into practice


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

That is a pretty good idea, actually. I'm trying to get my rcs colony going again..it's not going well :/ I could sell some hygro. polysperma clippings.. :bounce:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck! Don't count out smaller nanos like this 3G or more inexpensive rimmed tanks like DBP!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I actually can't find any dbp tanks around here..i wish i could though. and even worse news..just found both of my female rcs dead.. *facepalm*


----------



## cooper (Feb 27, 2012)

hmm just wondering, why dont you have the tank filled to the top? thats one of my favorite aspects of rimless tanks


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> I actually can't find any dbp tanks around here..i wish i could though. and even worse news..just found both of my female rcs dead.. *facepalm*


If things aren't going well, check your parameters. How are you treating the tank? Other tankmates? Lots of factors increase deaths. 

Address your issues once, keep things in check and you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Everything was in tact last time i tested it.. No tank mates..down to 2 shrimp. 1 is for sure a male, while the other is too young to even tell. Hopefully it's a female..I have noticed quite a bit of growth out of them. And this tank is pretty much my baby..next to my 29 gallon planted haha.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

cooper said:


> hmm just wondering, why dont you have the tank filled to the top? thats one of my favorite aspects of rimless tanks


Thanks for the question! 

I'm not sure. I don't have an exciting vertical element, so I haven't filled it up. I also didn't want the full 3.4 gallons. 

Would it increase its looks?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Everything was in tact last time i tested it.. No tank mates..down to 2 shrimp. 1 is for sure a male, while the other is too young to even tell. Hopefully it's a female..I have noticed quite a bit of growth out of them. And this tank is pretty much my baby..next to my 29 gallon planted haha.


There shouldn't be any unexplained deaths. 

If you can answer:

Your WC schedule, if any
What water you use to WC, fill up
PH
GH
KH
TDS

I can tell you why they died


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

ugh i need a new test kit..mine's always been messed up. I'll let you know when i get a new one. I'm so jealous of your tanks


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> ugh i need a new test kit..mine's always been messed up. I'll let you know when i get a new one. I'm so jealous of your tanks


Keep me posted! I'd like to help. 

Don't be jealous. It's impressive that you've even got tanks. Hopefully you can take them to college. It is tough moving them back and forth, but I and many other college kids do it! 

It took me a few years to get to this point. I still remember when I was using clown puke gravel and had Noah's ark syndrome. 

I love having minimal stocking, maximum scaping now! So much more satisfying.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, scaping > Stocking. I'm tearing down my "reef" so hopefully i'll get some extra money from the rock + corals. I've never really liked my tanks though..they just don't cut it lol. I need some fissidens to make something outta this 5 gallon.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Yeah, scaping > Stocking. I'm tearing down my "reef" so hopefully i'll get some extra money from the rock + corals. I've never really liked my tanks though..they just don't cut it lol. I need some fissidens to make something outta this 5 gallon.


Get a good hardscape going. I certainly like freshwater better than salt water for a college guy. Much easier. 

I would love for a small nano. Maybe a shallow 2g cube with a large footprint and live rock and just hermit crabs. I love those little things.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I loved hermits..until they kept knocking my corals over haha. But yeah, if this does go through, the 14 gallon biocube will be a shrimp tank, for sure. then i'm going to have only 2 tanks.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a big question! How would super tiger shrimp look in this tank?

I think I want to put them in as well. 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-LzO_ezqhJ...W4/s6CFL8Kqvv4/s1600/post-135-1253325321x.jpg

Would look good with these guys, I think!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Those would be awesome, Mark! You should make a youtube channel.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! Hoping others think it'll be a good match too. 

A guy here has a great deal on a handful shipped.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Sweet! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I think Super Tigers would look great with these guys.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I'm so getting some. 

I have a Nikon and an iPhone. All my pics are iPhone quality. Just done at the best quality iPhones can handle. Lol


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Sweet, I'm getting an iphone 4s monday actually :bounce:


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

I've heard tigers can be mean and aggressive. And kill/eat thee shrimp. 

I'd be hesitant but that's just me :/

They look happy though!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm. I'm not sure on the aggressive factor.. I'll check around. I see people with both neo/cardinia thriving. I'll make a thread on it! Thanks.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I never had an issue with supers and PFR's in the same tank.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

That70sfishboy said:


> Sweet, I'm getting an iphone 4s monday actually :bounce:


Pssst, get an iPhone 5. Fabulous camera.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Pssst, get an iPhone 5. Fabulous camera.


+1

5 is where it's at


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I've heard numerous issues about the 5 though. But the 4s is all we could afford :s


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the opinion, Nubster!

I like my 4S, but I'll be waiting for the 5S or the 6 to come out before I upgrade.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> I've heard numerous issues about the 5 though. But the 4s is all we could afford :s


Never had a problem with mine?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure how the camera in the iPhone 4s or 5 compares, but to date, the best camera phone I've ever had was a Galaxy 2. I have an iPhone 4 now and it pretty much sux (the camera, the phone is ok) but next phone I get will be a Galaxy 4.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

We have totally de-railed Mark's thread, but I can't wait for the S4 to hit Verizon!!! I played with one at another carrier, it is sweet.

Anyway, back on topic.

Super Tigers sound like a great addition, those orange accents on the head and tail will really complement the bluish-blackness of the Blue Diamonds. This tank is turning out so nice Mark!!!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> We have totally de-railed Mark's thread, but I can't wait for the S4 to hit Verizon!!! I played with one at another carrier, it is sweet.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.
> 
> Super Tigers sound like a great addition, those orange accents on the head and tail will really complement the bluish-blackness of the Blue Diamonds. This tank is turning out so nice Mark!!!


Haha I don't mind at all.

Thanks. I think they'll look nice too. And I have a hard time living with six shrimp in a big three gal tank is tough!

I'll be getting them one week from today when I move home from college.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

MABJ said:


> I have a big question! How would super tiger shrimp look in this tank?
> 
> I think I want to put them in as well.
> 
> ...


Awesome shot Mark! Love it!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Awesome shot Mark! Love it!


Oh crap :/ the super tiger picture isn't mine. I thought people would see the EBI watermark in the middle. I actually can do shots like that, though, and I probably should start. 

I don't physically have ST's yet. 

But the shot of the blue diamonds is just from an iPhone (like we've been chattering about lol)

They really are amazing shrimp. Thanks for bringing them in!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wasn't talking about the Tiger shot bro . Nice work with that iPhone indeed.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> I wasn't talking about the Tiger shot bro . Nice work with that iPhone indeed.


Thanks man! Means a lot. 

I'll keep them coming, then ;D.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

So I finally decided what tank I'm getting :smile:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> So I finally decided what tank I'm getting :smile:


What one?!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

fluval flora ebi..i'm selling my dad's biocube since it was having issues that have been fixed. he took mine so i get the money from his :smile:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> fluval flora ebi..i'm selling my dad's biocube since it was having issues that have been fixed. he took mine so i get the money from his :smile:


Neat! Enjoy! I personally would replace the filter.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I've actually heard that quite a bit. What's so bad about it?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> I have a big question! How would super tiger shrimp look in this tank?
> 
> I think I want to put them in as well.
> 
> ...


Tigers are still my all time favorite shrimp. I'll be adding 10 to my tank this week. As you can see below, I think they would look great together.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> I've actually heard that quite a bit. What's so bad about it?


Well.. It stinks lol. It is internal, not external, so there's some issues right there. Then the filter itself isn't amazing.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That looks like it will be sick for sure. Did you go with my source or another?


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmm..alright. I'm currently using an aqueon 10, so i may use it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

MABJ said:


> That looks like it will be sick for sure. Did you go with my source or another?


Same.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Same.


Sweet. I want lots of pics when they arrive. When are they slated to come back?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

What do you mean come back? 

I'll definitely post up lots of pics. They were supposed to ship yesterday. Hope to have them Friday. Weathers been good temp-wise so I'm looking forward to a safe shipment. Just hoping these guys turn out better then the BD's did. I'm giving the Tigers a nice long drip acclimation to be safe. I'm ordering some more BD's when speedie gets them in. Just a few and I'll be begging for a couple males to be included. Probably getting 5 more, paying for 4 since he owes me a DOA. Might grab some supreme reds too to bolster my PFR stock.

I'll probably be setting up the 12" cube soon too. I think I'm just making it a simple PFR tank, moving all my shrimp from the 20L they are in now and shutting that one down. That will make my two at home tanks and later I'll setup a small 3ish gallon tank at my office. Make it a cull tank for my neos.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> What do you mean come back?
> 
> I'll definitely post up lots of pics. They were supposed to ship yesterday. Hope to have them Friday. Weathers been good temp-wise so I'm looking forward to a safe shipment. Just hoping these guys turn out better then the BD's did. I'm giving the Tigers a nice long drip acclimation to be safe. I'm ordering some more BD's when speedie gets them in. Just a few and I'll be begging for a couple males to be included. Probably getting 5 more, paying for 4 since he owes me a DOA. Might grab some supreme reds too to bolster my PFR stock.
> 
> I'll probably be setting up the 12" cube soon too. I think I'm just making it a simple PFR tank, moving all my shrimp from the 20L they are in now and shutting that one down. That will make my two at home tanks and later I'll setup a small 3ish gallon tank at my office. Make it a cull tank for my neos.



I'll eventually make a 2.5-3.5g for a single dwarf puffer and use that as my cull tank LOL. 

I actually meant when they come in* but I'm on duty and got distracted lol. 

I'm hoping to have them ship Saturday. Arrive Monday. 

I'm excited to see pics, as you'll get them first!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Tigers should be here today. I'll try to get pics up this evening after I acclimate them.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yippeee!!!! Super excited.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Shrimp here...all are good so far. Well packed and no DOA's. Drip acclimating now.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Shrimp here...all are good so far. Well packed and no DOA's. Drip acclimating now.


Nice! Keep me posted on how they look in this thread or yours. I'm glad there were no DOAs!

I'm excited to see pics


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Will do. Found 4 BD's, one berried, one I'm pretty sure berried, and one of the tigers is berried. She's huge too compared to the other shrimp. Tigers are pretty big shrimp though, she dwarfs all the rest right now.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Will do. Found 4 BD's, one berried, one I'm pretty sure berried, and one of the tigers is berried. She's huge too compared to the other shrimp. Tigers are pretty big shrimp though, she dwarfs all the rest right now.


Man! So many berried BDs! I want that bad lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Algae question. 

I usually get this algae in my tanks to begin with. 

I have left my lights on extra long several nights to develop some algae/biofilm. 









It is like little millimeter strings off the side glass. 

No big deal. Not widespread. Just curious if anybody has insight.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

On another side of things-------- please also read both of this update.

Check some iPhone updates:

































 they're doing well. 

And one whimsical snail ride for the hell of it. 









(He's a male and he's an abnormality for being so mottled.)


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

You should be a photographer. Amazing pics!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> You should be a photographer. Amazing pics!


Thanks! I've actually won numerous awards for my journalistic photos. I use a Nikon for them. I just love that I can upload these straight from my phone lol.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

The iphone's camera is amazing. I love mine after a few days!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> The iphone's camera is amazing. I love mine after a few days!


Yep! Really awesome camera. Good shutter speed.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

My PFR tank started with those tiny little strings on the glass. Now they are like ropes...lol...probably 4-6 inches long and a thick mat. The shrimp love it and it's not a show tank so I just leave it. I'm pretty sure too much light caused mine too.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's one of my new tigers...pretty cool coloration...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pic bud! I'm excited to get mine. Did you have any die off?

Yeah I'll wipe those buggers off probably then lol.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not that I've seen. I gave them a 3 hour drip and I haven't seen any dead yet. So as long as they adjust to my parameters I think they'll be good to go. I'd have to assume these guys are pretty hardy compared to other tigers considering the conditions they came from.

The coolest thing is, since adding them, the BD's are coming out. Maybe since there's only 4 of them left they didn't feel secure and with 11 more shrimp in the tank now they do.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That's so awesome to hear!!

I'm trying to contact John. I get the feeling he isn't checking his pms as much as I am . probably a good thing. 

I'll send a Paypal payment and hope the email notification trips him off. How much were 10?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

He told me $30 for 10 shipped.

This tank is going great btw!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> He told me $30 for 10 shipped.
> 
> This tank is going great btw!


Thanks! Time to find his Paypal!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I can PM it to you. That was the same price, 10+1 for $30 shipped.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Still no berried shrimp! Wish I could get some :/. 

I moved the tank yesterday. Everything seems OK. One shrimp is acting a little odd.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Considering a new background and new garden mat. 

I accidentally threw both away :/

Sooooo. I've got this new "opportunity" 

Should I go with another black background or go white? 

I see very few white backgrounds. Opinions?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

The shrimp would really pop against a white background, more so than a black one. But I think either would be good.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't imagine white. Might look good though. I debated between blue and black but ended up with black. Glad I did. Make my little tank look a lot bigger than it is.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll take pictures with both and let you guys decide lol. I'm still stumped.

Oh and my shrimp will ship tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I'll take pictures with both and let you guys decide lol. I'm still stumped.
> 
> Oh and my shrimp will ship tomorrow!!!!


algae shows up more on a while background which is annoying at times. 
What shrimp did you get this time?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Mark, some people are doing _frosted white_ backgrounds. ADA actually makes tanks that have frosted backgrounds I believe. That is an option. I think a solid white background might not make them feel comfortable if its bright and reflective with your lights.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> algae shows up more on a while background which is annoying at times.
> What shrimp did you get this time?


That's a great point.. I'll factor that in. 

Super tiger shrimp! $17 for 6 shipped.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Mark, some people are doing _frosted white_ backgrounds. ADA actually makes tanks that have frosted backgrounds I believe. That is an option. I think a solid white background might not make them feel comfortable if its bright and reflective with your lights.


Interesting... I don't know how I'd obtain a frosted white background. I know that'd be better than pure white. 

I might just stick with black.


----------



## xiaoxiy (Dec 18, 2012)

This should work for frosting.

Etched Glass Window Film 36-by-72-Inch - Amazon.com


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

xiaoxiy said:


> This should work for frosting.
> 
> Etched Glass Window Film 36-by-72-Inch - Amazon.com


The product looks good, but I'll just stick a .02¢ black background on it lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

And then there were 5.... One shrimp death.. Sometime this past morning. :/ no bueno! It was the very deep blue shrimp. Hoping it was a freak death...


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah nice, I'm trying to obtain some regular tigers myself. Never had luck breeding these guys for prolonged times. 

You staying up at bonas?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Ah nice, I'm trying to obtain some regular tigers myself. Never had luck breeding these guys for prolonged times.
> 
> You staying up at bonas?


Nawp. I'm home now. Nice to be home, but I definitely lost a shrimp or two in traveling. 

I'll let you know how these tigers fare for me.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

So far my tigers have been doing great. Maybe since my tank is a little more mature than when I put the BD's in.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> So far my tigers have been doing great. Maybe since my tank is a little more mature than when I put the BD's in.


I'm nervous since I just got my first death. I'm just hoping I get some berried and no more deaths soon.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

MABJ said:


> There shouldn't be any unexplained deaths.
> 
> If you can answer:
> 
> ...


Alright, I know this is pretty late but i finally got the info (besides TDS). 
PH:7.6. KH:3. GH:13. I have some blue bees on the way so yeah..haha. Thanks for all your help so far, Mark!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice! I'd try to get your GH down to 8 but if you don't want to mess with anything, just try to keep everything stable.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that fatality - I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> Sorry to hear about that fatality - I know exactly how you feel.



Gah thanks. I'm super frustrated.. I think something spiked because they are acting super jumpy. When they see me they jump back 3-4 times ;/


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine were like that in the beginning but they settled. Especially after adding the tigers. I guess they feel safer with more shrimp in the tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Mine were like that in the beginning but they settled. Especially after adding the tigers. I guess they feel safer with more shrimp in the tank.


Mine should be here tomorrow. I really must have screwed them up with the 1.5 hour move from school to home.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Nice! I'd try to get your GH down to 8 but if you don't want to mess with anything, just try to keep everything stable.


Any suggestions on how to do so? I've done reading, but not finding too much info. :bounce:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Any suggestions on how to do so? I've done reading, but not finding too much info. :bounce:


Is that just your tap water?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That70sfishboy said:


> Any suggestions on how to do so? I've done reading, but not finding too much info. :bounce:


Mix in RO water.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah that's my tap. And will do nubster!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

You'll just have to play mad scientist and mess around until you find a good mix.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Aye. Use measuring tools. Baking cups, gallon jugs, so you can replicate the mix over and over. 

Always shake well before you test.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Will do! Any updates on this tank, mark?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Will do! Any updates on this tank, mark?


Not much. I added floaters. I didn't want to, but I think it's a must. 

I'll take pics later.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

No pics for this update.. Sorry I didn't get them up. Not much to take pictures of lol. 

The shrimp seem to have recovered, but I have some more concerns. 

A-My main concern at the moment is spider webs. Just this evening I noticed a few spider webs above my tank. No good, guys! Should I be concerned? 

B-Inside my filter tubes, I've got odd splotchy areas that are pink with small black dots. Anybody have ANY clue what these are? I don't see them anywhere but there.. 

I'm getting payback for not taking my time in setting this one up, I think. Lol.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

> A-My main concern at the moment is spider webs. Just this evening I noticed a few spider webs above my tank. No good, guys! Should I be concerned?


I wouldn't worry bout it too much unless you've got a fishing spider. Most spiders don't hunt underwater, and if they do, I'm fairly sure they wouldn't waste time spinning webs. 
Can't help ya on the other issue though sorry.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sake said:


> I wouldn't worry bout it too much unless you've got a fishing spider. Most spiders don't hunt underwater, and if they do, I'm fairly sure they wouldn't waste time spinning webs.
> Can't help ya on the other issue though sorry.


Thanks. Appreciate it. I will find and eradicate the spider, but I won't be concerned in the meanwhile. I love spring, but it brings out some nasty critters.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if it's because the tank light maybe attracts small flying bugs so the spider thought it would be a good place for some easy meals.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> I wonder if it's because the tank light maybe attracts small flying bugs so the spider thought it would be a good place for some easy meals.


I've been killing small bugs in my room, so perhaps. I think they're drawn up here by the wabi Kusa. Also the fact that it is cool, the moisture level is high. But there's no food up here whatsoever. So that confuses me. 

Learning spiders don't hunt underwater satisfied me. I'm now concerned about the pink sh**.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Alrighty. Here's some pics of the tubing on this tank. . 

View attachment 146594

View attachment 146602


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I've had it before. Never caused any issues in my tank. I think it's some sort of a bacteria. Mine wasn't as bad as yours though so I don't know if it will cause problems or not.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> I've had it before. Never caused any issues in my tank. I think it's some sort of a bacteria. Mine wasn't as bad as yours though so I don't know if it will cause problems or not.


Interesting. No bueno. I haven't ever seen pink bacteria before lol. 

Anybody ever had this much?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol playing with panorama.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice looking shrimp. Bout that pink stuff after nubster said bacteria I googled pink bacteria and it seems fairly common. Happens in toilets and showers all the time. You could easily test to see if it's bacteria or not, just get a petri dish and some agar and get a sample and culture it. If it grows you can take a better pic and maybe identify it.

"These airborne bacteria can come from any number of naturally occurring sources, and the condition can be further aggravated if customers remove the chlorine from their water by way of an activated carbon filter. In recent years, the popularity of home water filtration systems has grown tremendously, and the presence of Serratia has appeared more and more frequently in homes which remove the chlorine disinfection from the water supply. Serratia can also grow in tap water in locations such as toilets in guest bathrooms where the water is left standing long enough for the chlorine residual disinfectant to dissipate. Serratia will not survive in chlorinated drinking water. The public water supply in Eden Prairie contains just enough chlorine to provide safe, disinfected drinking water at your tap, and when left standing in an open container for as little as 30 minutes, our tap water looses its chlorine disinfectant into the atmosphere."
That was from http://edenprairieweblogs.org/scottneal/post/1338/


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow. Very interesting. Thanks for that quote. Glad to know it is pretty harmless. Better to know I don't have any chlorine in the water lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Alright sub tigers out for blonde OBETs. Think those would still accentuate the BDs?


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Blondes will through out blue aswell won't they? I know blue will spit out blondes but not sure bout vice versa, I'd assume they would.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sake said:


> Blondes will through out blue aswell won't they? I know blue will spit out blondes but not sure bout vice versa, I'd assume they would.


That is correct, my friend. They would. 

I'd probably sell off the darker blues.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, the blue ones will just blend in. I'd like to do OEBT's again but I don't want to deal with their water requirements. I'm very happy right now that my regular tigers seem to be doing well in current conditions and of course the BD's are fine considering they are neos. Now if I could just get some breeding going on.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Yeah, the blue ones will just blend in. I'd like to do OEBT's again but I don't want to deal with their water requirements. I'm very happy right now that my regular tigers seem to be doing well in current conditions and of course the BD's are fine considering they are neos. Now if I could just get some breeding going on.


Well.. I'd kill to get a few of your tigers lol. Dukenbears has OBETS in water just like ours. Roughly 7 PH. Around 70 degrees. 1 KH and 6-8gh.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That's sweet that he has them in similar water. I mean like you said, you could ask for all blondes and sell off the darker ones for some aquarium money. The blondes would certainly be a nice contrast. Even the blues would be cool to have, they just wouldn't stand out from the BD's. Once my tigers start breeding (I hope they do anyways), if you're still interested, I'll definitely let you know and I can get some up your way.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> That's sweet that he has them in similar water. I mean like you said, you could ask for all blondes and sell off the darker ones for some aquarium money. The blondes would certainly be a nice contrast. Even the blues would be cool to have, they just wouldn't stand out from the BD's. Once my tigers start breeding (I hope they do anyways), if you're still interested, I'll definitely let you know and I can get some up your way.


I'll take ye up on that. I am passing ATM on the OBETS. I would prefer to either load up on biofilm, or I'll start with an easier tiger like those. Wondering how tangerine tigers might look.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Probably pretty sweet. I'm not a fan of them personally but I think they'd look good. I wish you could mix the BD's with PFR's. That would be a sweet pairing. I'm going to start up my 12" cube tank this weekend I think. Not adding shrimp for a couple weeks, just getting it running to build up biofilm. I'll be culling my best PFR's into that tank then I might get another small tank for my office and using that for culls/PFR growout. If I get my office to myself like I'm suposed to, I may go with another Mr. Aqua 11g tank for that instead of a little tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Probably pretty sweet. I'm not a fan of them personally but I think they'd look good. I wish you could mix the BD's with PFR's. That would be a sweet pairing. I'm going to start up my 12" cube tank this weekend I think. Not adding shrimp for a couple weeks, just getting it running to build up biofilm. I'll be culling my best PFR's into that tank then I might get another small tank for my office and using that for culls/PFR growout. If I get my office to myself like I'm suposed to, I may go with another Mr. Aqua 11g tank for that instead of a little tank.


Impressive! Yeah I had a few TTs die off on me. I love your PFRs. Stabilizing a 100% bright red male/female strain would be an epic task. 

I also think they'd look incredible together. I suppose if you got them acclimated, there are red cardinia options. 

I'm going to try to let these guys breed out. I just need them to breed first. I can't seem to induce a berry >/. 

Keep me posted on your tank. Will it have the Buddha in it?!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I had one berried but she's not shown herself recently and no shrimplets yet. I wish my BD's weren't so shy. My super blue boy comes out pertty often and there's a couple small juvie blackies that are out a bit, but my two dark brown females I don't see often.

Not sure on the Buddha. I might save that for the other tank if I get another 11g Mr. Aqua.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a berried tiger and several fresh molts in the tank. Give it a month or so and I may have a few tigers to send your way!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> I have a berried tiger and several fresh molts in the tank. Give it a month or so and I may have a few tigers to send your way!


Right on!!!! I can dig it!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Well. Still no berries for me. Not sure what it is. Perhaps I need to give it time for biofilm and everything to grow. We'll see.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Loving the tank Mark, but why give ADA any credit? (post topic) It seems you are digging the aquatop tank, give them the credit then instead.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Loving the tank Mark, but why give ADA any credit? (post topic) It seems you are digging the aquatop tank, give them the credit then instead.


Haha well. It was fully intended to be an ADA tank. I actually was about to purchase one and everything. 

Then I dropped a few things here or there. It is almost ADA because it really almost was ADA (I've been wantin' an ADA tank for a while) 

Thanks for the compliment. I really like the way this size of tank looks on a dresser.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah so I got super lazy and I finally filled up my tanks today........
CRS, TB babies all over the place in 2 tanks, more oebt babies too, and blue diamonds.

Pays to be lazy? LOL basically survived in stillwater at 50% water level for a month.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Yeah so I got super lazy and I finally filled up my tanks today........
> CRS, TB babies all over the place in 2 tanks, more oebt babies too, and blue diamonds.
> 
> Pays to be lazy? LOL basically survived in stillwater at 50% water level for a month.


I hate you so much right now lol. I don't understand how that's even possible lol. At all.. 

Ah well. Good for you. I may need to add stock to my blue diamonds. They don't seem to want to breed. 

Hope your summer is well ATM


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I hate you so much right now lol. I don't understand how that's even possible lol. At all..
> 
> Ah well. Good for you. I may need to add stock to my blue diamonds. They don't seem to want to breed.
> 
> Hope your summer is well ATM


hehe. Yeah the BD's are the most active breeders. My CRS kicked it into high gear. TT's still lead the way by a long shot.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh man. I just figured out why my BD's seemed stressed.. The GH was friggin 16!!!!!! 

From zero KH it went to 4 KH. Holy cripe. Something rose the params in there and I'd like to know what. It isn't the rocks.

Well I actually was shooting for an 8gh, 4kh tank, and I was considering getting a salty shrimp product to do it, but I may see how this works. Test once a week and top off with RO daily. See what kind of breeding I get. 

After a 50% water swap, filter cleanup, the GH and KH are 8 and 2 respectively. I can live with that. I think it's good for neos and tigers if Nubster ever gets his breeding well enough.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, tigers breeding well. BD's aren't. One batch on the ground slowly growing but haven't had much action since. I'm getting some algae growth on the glass now. Almost like diatoms but I wouldn't think I'd be getting that at this point. Not much else going on in my tank. More plants added yesterday to the rip setup. One tiger ready to pop with babies, the other I think might have already. There's some clear babies running around that don't look like BD's.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Yeah, tigers breeding well. BD's aren't. One batch on the ground slowly growing but haven't had much action since. I'm getting some algae growth on the glass now. Almost like diatoms but I wouldn't think I'd be getting that at this point. Not much else going on in my tank. More plants added yesterday to the rip setup. One tiger ready to pop with babies, the other I think might have already. There's some clear babies running around that don't look like BD's.


Nice work! At least you've got a batch going in BD land. And those tigers are super nice. Whatever happened to that bacterial infection you may have had? 

Also-- let me ask you what your thoughts are on max adult pop in here? I may get tigers, may get more BDs? What do you think is a good number if I hope to breed out?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, seems that the shrimp that looked infected must have been the one that died the other day. All BD's are accounted for and no other shrimp look cloudy.

Not sure about numbers. I have 4 BD's now not including babies and got some breeding. Tigers started with 10 and got two berried females. I guess it's just one of those number games, the more you start with the better chances you have. Maybe once you get your kh/gh sorted out, your BD's will settle enough to breed for you.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Well, seems that the shrimp that looked infected must have been the one that died the other day. All BD's are accounted for and no other shrimp look cloudy.
> 
> Not sure about numbers. I have 4 BD's now not including babies and got some breeding. Tigers started with 10 and got two berried females. I guess it's just one of those number games, the more you start with the better chances you have. Maybe once you get your kh/gh sorted out, your BD's will settle enough to breed for you.


Guess I'll let things simmer first. I'm never great at initial stocking. I usually stock too low.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Update on this awesome tank?


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Any update on this tank? I'm curious to see the growth with that light.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> Any update on this tank? I'm curious to see the growth with that light.


Sure  I'll do a pic update soon.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

My pic uploading no longer works through the forums :/ 

But the light does well. The plants are growing, and a layer of floaters are even there now. It's a really simple tank. 

It only recently 100% stabilized though. I need more shrimp for it D:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

How's this look guys?

I did a little updating, I cleaned it, tested my parameters, did a water change and added some plants.

Just a few more crypts, and a carpeting plant. Plants Kudos to Mike (Ebi) 

Oblongshrimp sent me a scoop of tiger shrimp. They're beautiful juvies right now. And hopefully they do OK in the tank. 

It still has the one lone Blue Diamond left. She's a healthy, beautiful shrimp. She just has nobody to mate with. If anybody wants to send me a few blue diamond males, I'd be more than happy to pay. 

I do have a question. I've never experienced this before. The shrimp are all swimming up and down, across and back across the tank. It just doesn't seem like they've settled in yet. Is this a normal thing, or are they unhappy with water parameters? I appreciate an answer on this.

Anywhose. Heres a pic with my DSLR.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks great mark!!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks man!

Here's a pic a week later. Had some leaves fall off, some adjustments, but overall it's settling nice!









Different angle








And it's inhabitants! Beautiful tigers. Mostly juvi or even smaller than juvi, but that's what I asked for. Quite unfortunately I had one jump out on me a hours after a 5-hour acclimation, but they've settled in really nicely and they're gorgeous.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Subscribed! 

Wow I took a portion of your moss lol

Looks much more clean  

Let me know whenever you need a 'clean-up crew!' Lol


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Ebi said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Wow I took a portion of your moss lol
> 
> ...


No problem at all! How's the Monte Carlo look? Should I do anything to it? Think it'll grow right?

Yeah you got a full Tupperware tub full. Half from this tank, half from another tank.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

MABJ said:


> No problem at all! How's the Monte Carlo look? Should I do anything to it? Think it'll grow right?
> 
> Yeah you got a full Tupperware tub full. Half from this tank, half from another tank.


Looks good!! Beware it could carpet very densely/compact 
It's fine that way. Should grow in nicely










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks, Mike. 

I hope I can keep it pretty much trimmed down, or is that a tall task.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Very interesting! Thanks, Mike.
> 
> I hope I can keep it pretty much trimmed down, or is that a tall task.


Yeah, nice thing about it is it's difficult to kill hehehe

Should fill I'm nicely!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

stay tuned. I'll be posting pics frequently, as this is my favorite tank at the moment!

I go through a cycle of loving and not loving tanks, all based on how they look and how their inhabitants are doing. For a long time, my CRS journal was my favorite tank. I killed it with the wrong light. 

I think that I've got the perfect amount of light on here, and if I monitor it well, I can keep its 'cuteness' quite high lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh my lol. I added Borneo Wild Stout to my tank today just to get them all some strong shells. I don't feed it frequently. But it sent the shrimp all over the tank. 

Does anybody think I should get a few more blue diamonds so this girl can breed?.. Or should I just wait and let her eventually pass with no offspring?



















Picking the Stout out of the water as it passes. What a smart shrimp lol.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Put her and a few more in the spec and rebuild it!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

You should put her and a few others in the spec and rebuild that bad boy!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

^sorry about that, my phone was glitching last night


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I would try again and see if you get offspring. She is very pretty. Maybe the offspring will be hardy like her.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Aw thanks very much to both of you. If I see good survival from these tigers I have I'll definitely pick a few second generations from one of our members. Just a few. Maybe five.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Update?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay let's do a much requested update although there's not much to say ^^.

It's been going well. Shrimp have saddles, I still have 8 left, which is what I've had for about a year. Things have been very smooth for this tank.

One interesting thing to note is that when I move this tank cross-country, the contents don't shift AT ALL. I said at. all. And I couldn't tell you why, either. I think it's a combination of well interlaced roots from the side crypts. (yes, those roots literally have started to span the entire tank even through the middle to the back.) And the heavy fluorite substrate which I love. 

The plant life is good, I've got one crypt hanging out above the substrate, and it's kind of cloning itself, and i'm getting a bunch of mini plants out of that. I should eventually have that perfect row on each side. 

Couldn't get the pictures to link.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I did a water change, roughly 30%, yesterday, and I've never seen the shrimp happier. 

I'm going to do water changes each week. 

It induced at least one molt.  one mama's stomach is super ready for berries and her saddle is showing big time! Hoping for berries next time she molts.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Added a fan to the tank yesterday. AC in the house broke so I decided it was necessary. 

Is fluctuation between 69-73 degrees OK for shrimp?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Some of the new permanent residents. They're not of breeding age yet, so keeping them with my other tigers shouldn't be an issue. And if they do interbreed, it'll just make my normal tiger line more interesting, and I'll keep the OBETs separate.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Forgot to mention that they are five high quality OBETs from Speedie. I won them in a very generous RAOK.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Some updates. Got mini fiss in there, I cleaned it up a little and moved it around to my rack. The light is removed and it is officially on "rack light". 

I think it still looks great.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Check out these shrimp  










This one is an interesting tiger with a blue hue to it. It's next to an OBET. They'll be separated within a month ^^.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Gorgeous! I'm about to update my cube!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Gorgeous! I'm about to update my cube!


Thanks! All iPhone shots. I'll check yours out!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOM. 

PREGNANT SHRIMP. 

I'm so happy I can't contain it.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

</3 the lack of response has saddened me. Lol just kidding. Can anybody tell me how lights may affect or not affect the habits of shrimp breeding?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Guess who is back? 

Time to start over from scratch....just bought some new shrimp from dukeandbears......

hehe nice stand


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Guess who is back?
> 
> Time to start over from scratch....just bought some new shrimp from dukeandbears......
> 
> hehe nice stand



WELCOME BACK. I'm going to hit you up lol. 

Thanks  the stand idea may have been borrowed from your room lol. 

How goes things bud?


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't even notice this was updated ._. Congrats!! I really like this tank!


----------



## xorwellience (Nov 6, 2014)

Just discovered this thread, that is a fantastic looking tank! How are the shrimp holding up? Did many of the babies survive?


----------

